# am i a cougar?



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i'm 23 and i think sum 16 and 17 year olds r attractive does this make me a cougar??


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

BananaCat said:


> I think cougars are typically over 40.


yarr, generally I define them as post 40's dressing like ****s when clearly they're passed the sell by date and really dont fit mini skirts hunting down young prey.

Possibly not the most flattering description but then again they certainly aren't flattering.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Mindovermood..lol


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Aw man no def not 23 isn't old... A coug is like when they're old enough to be the boy's mom lol

But srsly 16-17 they're just kidlets ewh u want a man not a little boy.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

The (ridiculous) term is commonly used for women over 40 who like younger men. So no, you're no cougar.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

haha when I think cougar, I think of a much older lady. 23 is far from being a cougar in my book.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

meeps said:


> Mindovermood..lol


Was the picture funny or have you seen that episode?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

pic was funny and went well with thread. Don't know what show that is.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The show is How I met Your Mother. The picture would of been funnier if you've seen that very episode =s


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm 35 and I'm way more attracted to 25 year olds than guys my age.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


:lol


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

dragongirl said:


> i'm 23 and i think sum 16 and 17 year olds r attractive does this make me a cougar??


I think it just means you like younger guys :teeth



missalyssa said:


> Aw man no def not 23 isn't old... A coug is like when they're old enough to be the boy's mom lol
> 
> But srsly *16-17 they're just kidlets ewh u want a man not a little boy.*


Um, 16 and 17 year old guys don't class as 'little boys.' That is actually pretty insulting, especially as 17 year olds are allowed to do almost everything adults can. We aren't 'little boys' some of us are more mature and adult than many 23 year olds. Its just a number...


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

o ok i had no idea that's pretty bad since i'm 23...


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

No, not a cougar. I think the proper term is cradle robber. That's what people call my wife when we tell people I was 15 and she was 18 when we started dating.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

dragongirl said:


> i'm 23 and i think sum 16 and 17 year olds r attractive does this make me a cougar??


No just disgusting.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ansgar said:


> No just disgusting.


how dare you sir! OP don't pay him mind lol..I think it's awesome, females typically like older men..well in this case boys but f the government do what you want!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

dragongirl said:


> i'm 23 and i think sum 16 and 17 year olds r attractive does this make me a cougar??


No. I thinks its more for older woman say someone like me going out with a 19/20 year old.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

What an odd question coming from a 23-year old :con.



komorikun said:


> I'm 35 and I'm way more attracted to 25 year olds than guys my age.


Same here, which is usually okay with me. I find most guys my age or older have just progressed further in life than I have.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

dragongirl said:


> i'm 23 and i think sum 16 and 17 year olds r attractive does this make me a cougar??


You're waaaay too young to be considered a cougar.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Droidsteel:1059900653 said:


> dragongirl said:
> 
> 
> > i'm 23 and i think sum 16 and 17 year olds r attractive does this make me a cougar??
> ...


Hahaha! Nice try kiddie.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I'm 35 and I'm way more attracted to 25 year olds than guys my age.





melissa75 said:


> Same here, which is usually okay with me. I find most guys my age or older have just progressed further in life than I have.


come at me bro's...like teh older ladies :yes :teeth


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

rymo said:


> Hahaha! Nice try kiddie.


:lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope not. I've seen some pretty cute teenagers on the bus, so that'd mean I'm a cougar too... :?


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

dragongirl said:


> i'm 23 and i think sum 16 and 17 year olds r attractive does this make me a cougar??


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Haha, I hate when I can't tell a guy's age. I think, "With my luck, he's probably only 16." :afr


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Khantko said:


> pics or it didn't happen


:doh lol


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

^ that was my reaction 2 did not happen!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

that must've been some 16 year old LOL

I've seen some 19 or 18 year olds that were pretty fine, but 16....they look like little boys =\

Well actually, my cousin is 15 and 6 foot 2 and looks like a man...so I guess some boys mature faster than others..


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

To be a cougar you must be over 35 and molesting the **** out of guys between 18 and 28ish. They tend to pounce on their prey. Women hit their sexual peak in their late 30's so they get too horny for their fat beer guzzling husbands to handle.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

rymo said:


> Hahaha! Nice try kiddie.


Who's acting childish at the moment..


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Droidsteel said:


> Who's acting childish at the moment..


You, if you took what I said seriously :b


----------



## Adam81980 (Oct 13, 2011)

dragongirl said:


> i'm 23 and i think sum 16 and 17 year olds r attractive does this make me a cougar??


 Not yet. However, if you acted on that attraction it would make you a sex offender for life, and possibly a convicted felon.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

yes i know i'm very careful


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BananaCat said:


> I think cougars are typically over 40.


now this is a cougar:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/70-old-virgin-says-she-finally-ready-love-195206620.html


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rymo said:


> Hahaha! Nice try kiddie.


:lol - yep



MiMiK said:


> come at me bro's...like teh older ladies :yes :teeth


HEY! Leave the 29+'ers to the 29+'ers! Find someone your own age :lol.

I am, like, a male cougar-in-training. :spit.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

dragongirl said:


> i'm 23 and i think sum 16 and 17 year olds r attractive *does this make me a cougar??*


 Have you ever chased a deer through the weeds until you caught it and ate it?


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

lol


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Depending what state you're in, it could make you a criminal.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

go for it, just go for it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

arnie said:


> now this is a cougar:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/70-old-virgin-says-she-finally-ready-love-195206620.html


Oh god... I'm going to go throw up now


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Ansgar said:


> No just disgusting.


It's just as disgusting as 23 year old men liking 16-17 year old girls. Oh wait. Most guys openly express their preference for girls of that age.

Just as long as you're not being hypocritical about it. No offense. I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

VanDamMan said:


> Depending what state you're in, it could make you a criminal.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

This thread was started a year ago, btw.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> This thread was started a year ago, btw.


And we're being courteous netizens by sticking around until it's applicable.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it's only a few years difference, not a big deal


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

yes you're a cougar


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I'm 35 and I'm way more attracted to 25 year olds than guys my age.


Really?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

No >_>


----------

